# Maintain dignity



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

My rule for Uber is to only accept trips 1.5x or higher no matter what. If it is a weekend or late at night my minimum is 2.0x surge. On a public holiday no less than 2.5x.

This is the only way I can make it work financially. I would rather wait twice as long for 1 good fare than do 3 $6 fares that accumulate more wear and tear on the vehicle.

The problem I have is that Uber frequently punish me for not accepting their non-surge fares. As an 'independent contractor' I decide which requests I do or do not accept. I am sick and tired of Uber harassing me for having a low acceptance rate.

I wish Uber had a setting in the app which allowed you to automatically choose the minimum surge price you're willing to accept. I would set it to 1.5x and that way any requests for less than 1.5x would go to the next nearest driver who is willing to drive for peanuts. This would be a better experience for the passenger because they wouldn't need to wait for me to decline.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

I also find that if you reject non-surge trips the same request comes in again a minute later with surge. The point is, if we all do the same we can all enjoy higher earnings. Leave the non-surge fares to those who do this for charity.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow 4.1x! $4.10 p/km + time. Yet a lot of people say taxis rip people off? Gilbert_Aus what time of day was that shot taken?


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Wow 4.1x! $4.10 p/km + time. Yet a lot of people say taxis rip people off? Gilbert_Aus what time of day was that shot taken?


that was Anzac Day so public holiday around 6 pm I think.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Would be great to have!! But sadly will never happen, as Uber will know people will do just want you want to do, set the surge to 1.5x, and drive up the prices by everyone doing it.

Uber is also flooding the market will drivers to remove surges, so in Melbourne for examples, its not as easy to only drive surges like you want.

I do agree, that as 'independent contractor' we should be able to choose/decline the jobs without punishment, including see the 'rough' area the rider wants to go. Maybe I'm about to knock off and don't want to accept a job heading in the away from home, but willing to take one that will take me towards 'home'.

Of course Uber will never do any of these things, as they benefit us, not uber or the rider at all, and us 'partners' are just worthless pieces of crud in the eyes of uber.


----------



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

A man that thrives on ripping off Australian Ex serviceman on that one special day they get a year.

Now here is a role model for you kids out there.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Cotties said:


> A man that thrives on ripping off Australian Ex serviceman on that one special day they get a year.
> 
> Now here is a role model for you kids out there.


That's a cheap shot and you know it. Are you honestly saying that we should not accept surge on a public holiday?

FYI, It was drunk 20-30 year old passengers that day. No ANZACS.

Here IS a role model for your kids. Working 4.30am until 7.30pm on a public holiday while everyone else is having a good time.

Please stop with these personal attacks, they have no substance behind them.

Earlier today you accused me of having 'the world owes me mentality'... Well I took a look at YOUR own posts and it seems you are s bit of a sad case yourself:



Cotties said:


> what are you people talking about.
> 
> People from the eastern and northern suburbs are born richer. We can't make them move to Melbourne so we just have to put up with them.





Cotties said:


> If you have dark sunglasses you can try to act like you are sleeping. Just drool a bit and no farting though.


Real good role model, mate. Congratulations ^



Cotties said:


> Impressing this younger tight ass demanding new generation of spoilt kids in the eastern suburbs of Sydney is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

I get out there and work hard.You talk scams and tricks. We have a different work ethic.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Cotties said:


> A man that thrives on ripping off Australian Ex serviceman on that one special day they get a year.
> 
> Now here is a role model for you kids out there.


Lol lol lol

Anzac day and anzac day eve

Probably did 50 trips

All kids under 30

Most wouldn't even know what Anzac day stands fot


----------



## Drk280 (Feb 8, 2016)

why not get a job that gives you more than peanuts? Uber driving should be a supplementary income not main. Yes people do out of desperation, as it appears you are. You are being picky on jobs, the public need transport and you want to decide who gets it? You might as well drive a taxi then. You all seem to forget that the pax who are paying you btw, are the ones that need the service, you drive the service into the ground and you will be driving for not even peanuts. 
Honestly if you think your life is worth more $ per hour then get another job or get trained for one.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Drk280 said:


> why not get a job that gives you more than peanuts? Uber driving should be a supplementary income not main. Yes people do out of desperation, as it appears you are. You are being picky on jobs, the public need transport and you want to decide who gets it? You might as well drive a taxi then. You all seem to forget that the pax who are paying you btw, are the ones that need the service, you drive the service into the ground and you will be driving for not even peanuts.
> Honestly if you think your life is worth more $ per hour then get another job or get trained for one.


I dunno. The more jobs rejected by picky drivers, the more for me. I'd rather have someone in the passenger seat and the wheels turning, than be sitting idle reading a paper, earning nothing, and hoping for something.

I saw a lot of this during my time as a cabbie. Drivers hoping for that really good fare and turning away anything that was a shortie. Those minimum fares add up and up.

Besides, the passenger wants transport, and if they can't get it at a good price, they'll feel ripped off.

I keep track of the averages. I accept pretty much anything and I'm doing just fine.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Grand said:


> Skyring.
> I am not sure about taxi rules.
> As you know Uber drivers don't see destination at ping acceptance or until start trip.
> For taxis, when a pax books a job they need to add the destination. Why is a taxi driver allowed to see the destination?
> ...


Systems differ, but in general for a radio job neither the pickup point or the destination is shown on a ping. You just accept or reject.

I was thinking of rank work, where a passenger goes to the first cab on the rank, gives the driver the destination. A little old lady might be rejected by several drivers if she's just going a couple of blocks with her groceries, but doesn't want to struggle home on her bad knees. Or a passenger at the airport might just be going to the next suburb, but it's way too far to drag a suitcase.

A cabbie (at least in the ACT) isn't allowed to reject jobs based on distance. But they do.

Valid reasons for refusing a fare are if the pax is under the influence of alcohol or drugs, or is wearing soiled clothing or the like.

Mind you, if night cabbies only took sober people in their cabs, they would quickly go bankrupt.

I never minded short fares. It's the luck of the draw, and they get balanced out by the long ones. Besides, often the passenger would feel bad about it being a short one and would tuck in a tip.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Skyring said:


> A cabbie (at least in the ACT) isn't allowed to reject jobs based on distance. But they do.


Same everywhere.......



Skyring said:


> Or a passenger at the airport might just be going to the next suburb


Don't do that in Melbourne. Cabbies will abuse the crap out of you something shocking!!!


----------

